# My version of KC style BBQ sauce



## mikeworthington (Jul 9, 2014)

Around here we prefer the sweeter, spicier KC style sauce and usually just buy KC Masterpiece brand.

Well, on occasion you just need a bunch for whatever reason and you can't buy it around here in gallon jugs like you can Cattleman's or Sweet Baby Ray's so my solution was to take generic KC style recipe and tweak it a little.

For better or worse, here it is for you KC fans:

Ingredients:

2 cups water
3/4 cup light corn syrup
1/2 cup tomato paste
1/2 cup vinegar
3 tablespoons molasses
3 tablespoons brown sugar
1 teaspoon liquid smoke*
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/8 teaspoon paprika
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder

1/8 teaspoon cayenne

Combine all of the ingredients in a medium saucepan. Simmer over high heat

and bring the mixture to a boil. Whisk until smooth.

Reduce heat and simmer for 45 to 60 minutes or until mixture is thick,

stirring occasionally. Cool then store in a covered container in the

refrigerator overnight to let the flavors blend.

*I'm thinking you might leave out the liquid smoke if you combine everything in

a cast iron dutch oven and cook over direct heat in a smoker or kettle with

a chunk or 2 of smoking wood thrown on the coals.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 9, 2014)

Sounds tasty!

Happy smoken.

David


----------

